# Baking bread question



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok so Im attempting to bake bread for the first time! It says to let the bread rise in an area 80*-85*....does anyone have any suggestions of where that might be?? The a/c is on and its about 78* in here now.
thank you!!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 29, 2008)

Put your oven on low...and set the bowl on top of the oven.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks verablue, but my oven is the built into the wall type!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Thanks verablue, but my oven is the built into the wall type!!


My kitchen has sliding doors so I can close it off..I do that, shut the AC vents and  then turn on the oven let it get hot and then open the door and heat up the kitchen,, it doesn't have to get to 85, if left in a warm place, and it rises slow you will have a wonderful tasting bread. Even if it takes longer than the recipe says, it will be fine. Just shut the door to the warm rood and let the bread do it's thing.Oh I do turn off the oven after the room warms a bit.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

If your kitchen temp is in the 70s, it will just take a little longer to rise.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know the configuration of your house, but in my house we have a "broom closet" where the hot water tank/heater is located...among other stuff. It is a small room with a shelf, and is a perfect place for letting dough rise.....

Enjoy!!!


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 29, 2008)

You can let it rise just about anywhere, the cooler it is the longer it takes to rise. Breadmaking/baking is very forgiving of conditions. I have been doing it for more years than I care to count.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

I would think that inside an unlit oven should be warmer that the kitchen temp, too. Maybe....  Didn't I read somewhere where someone sets a bowl of warm water in an oven to add humidity for rising dough, or is that only in winter?


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

The dish washer - Start a quick rinse, when the water starets to spray, stop the dishwasher, leave the water in it. It will be hot water. Put your dough on the rack and close the door. Hot damp environment, with no drafts. The yeast loves it. I promise.

AC


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> The dish washer - Start a quick rinse, when the water starets to spray, stop the dishwasher, leave the water in it. It will be hot water. Put your dough on the rack and close the door. Hot damp environment, with no drafts. The yeast loves it. I promise.
> 
> AC


 
Interesting........do I put the dough directly on the rack with no bowl?


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 29, 2008)

You will need to put it in a bowl, not directly on the rack........that would be one heck of a mess to clean up!


----------



## Russellkhan (Jul 29, 2008)

Room temperature should be fine at 78. 

Be careful with the oven tricks, you don't want to cook the bread during the rise. In the winter I do sometimes just light the oven (mine is gas, with electric starter) then turn it off once the gas lights and put the dough in to rise with the oven light on. If you have an oven with a pilot, you may not even need to use the light or turn the oven on first. 

Another trick is to use a cooler, put the dough in with a container of just boiled water (I use a 2 qt pyrex measure). This creates a nice moist warm atmosphere for the rise. But these tricks are mainly for cool days. In a 78 degree kitchen, I'd probably just let it rise at room temp.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

marigene said:


> You will need to put it in a bowl, not directly on the rack........that would be one heck of a mess to clean up!


 
LOL thanks I kind of figured that......I just left it on the kitchen counter, its doing fine, on its second rise & then into the oven!!! Cant wait!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 12" X 18" about 3/4" thick nylon breadboard. I put it in a bowl for the first rise, then I form the loaves on the breadboard (Usually on parchment, or cornmeal) and I can put the whole breadboard in the dishwasher.

I also have a problem with my dough being stolen, this solves that.

AC


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Bring it here to rise it's like a bazillion degrees in here!


----------



## JoeV (Jul 29, 2008)

I have bread in the oven right now, and it rose on the counter on my pizza peel sitting on 76 degree granite...rose in one hour with no problems. As you bake more breads you'll find that time and temperature/humidity conditions are under "Ideal Conditions," and are really just a guideline to get you started. Heck, my pizza dough raises inside the refrigerator overnight, and I punch it down the next day. 

Be sure to post a picture of your first bread for us.

JoeV


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

Sometimes I put the bowl on a heating pad set to low. Sometimes I wrap it with one of those rice filled bags that you heat up in the microwave (to put on achy muscles). I have also used Katie E's method of putting a big cup of water in the microwave and then heat it to boiling. That heats up the microwave enough that you can put your bowl of dough in there to rise. HTH


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions!!! I will be making more bread tomorrow so this is all useful info!!
I posted a pic of my bread in a new thread titled "I did it" LOL
Im so excited


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 30, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Interesting........do I put the dough directly on the rack with no bowl?


 

Only if you want to permanently destroy the machine.  The dough will seep out the holes.  Use a greased bowl.


----------



## skyy38 (Aug 30, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Put your oven on low...and set the bowl on top of the oven.


 
Great tip,vera! Thanks!


----------

